# Black and Tan? Black and Red? Sable Stripe??



## jbwildart (Jul 12, 2011)

Bella at 8.5 Months. More Black and tan or Black and Red, one debate at my house. Her mother was Sable. Bi-Color Father. Does anyone think this sable strip going down her back will spread, be permanent, or will her final adult coat be sable?? Also, is there any genetic link to ear size - Euro lines. Both sides of Bella's pedigree have direct German links. Many are in German. Are her ears too big per standard. Or is just mostly about preference????


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she is a black and tan. If she was an actual sable she wouldnt have the coloring she does. her entire saddle would be sable and then she would be known as a patterned sable. If she were black and red, the tan would be a much richer coloration and it would be darker and actually red. Keep in mind, most saddled shepherds has a bit of the sable coloration on the back of their neck/shoulders area.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Black and tan

The stripe down her back is called a "bitch stripe"


----------



## jbwildart (Jul 12, 2011)

I figured Black and Tan.

What can you tell me about the "bitch stripe"?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Black and Tan. The stripe doesn't mean much. My girl has one.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

bitch stripe..common in west german showlines. Found on males and females

That is about all I know


----------



## jbwildart (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We all know color doesn't make the dog. Same way with horses.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jbwildart said:


> I figured Black and Tan.
> 
> What can you tell me about the "bitch stripe"?


The technical term is "bitch stripe." The more loving term is "angel wings." :halogsd: Most commonly seen in females and neutered males. 

I don't believe that there is a standard for ear size.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes it does.  get a dog or a horse with an ugly color
and see what happens. 



jbwildart said:


> Thanks for the info. We all know color doesn't make the dog. Same way with horses.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

never heard of "angel wings". isn't that stripe on males
before they're neutered???



Emoore said:


> The technical term is "bitch stripe." The more loving term is "angel wings." :halogsd: Most commonly seen in females and neutered males.
> 
> I don't believe that there is a standard for ear size.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she looks blk&red to me.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

All of ours have had more "sable" come out in their saddle as they get older. They have more coloring peak out around the ears and on the face as well. I think it is common for their coloring to evolve as they age.


----------



## jbwildart (Jul 12, 2011)

As far as the color issue. If you have ever saddled up and rode a really beautiful showy Tenn. Walker only to find out it has a screw loose while you are on his back,......well then you would understand my comment about color. haha

Point being.....whether a sable, black and tan, ect..... If you own a wonderful, loving, smart GSD. Color should be secondary. I was just curious and thought I would think out loud to all on here.

I really appreciate all the comments, everyone!!


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

That's a very pretty dog! Like you said color doesn't make a dog ;]!


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Black and tan.  Beautiful girl and her ears look fine.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

wow, that side view looks so much like my 7 1/2 month old in the face. Here she is about a month ago.


----------

